# 2.5g and a Mystery Snail - NO, NO, NO



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I have had my 2.5g up and running great for 2 1/2 months now. 0 Ammonia, 0 Nirtite, 0 Nitrates, PH 7.0

Except for a rhizome melt where I lost all my Anubias, the tank has been doing good. I test the water twice a week, and do 2 small water changes if need be.

I started to get some green algae growing on the glass. So I figured what the hay, lets get a snail to eat this up. I had a Assassin in the tank at one time, never saw him once after I added him to the tank. When I switched from gravel to sand, I found his shell. 

I was at Petsmart and saw some Mystery Snails, not to big in size, so I thought if I keep up with my water changes, how much waste can one little small make.

A lot is the answer. I put him in, and he went to town. A couple days later the Ammonia was at .50, OK I thought not to bad, if it just increases a little, I will just do more water changes. The next time I checked was yesterday, 4 days after my last water change, and the Ammonia was 4.0, back to the store he went. Did a water change and hoped for the best

At home for my lunch break today, tested the water and back down to .25. Another water change and hopefully things will be back to normal

Did I learn my lesson? you bet. There is a reason why everyone says the 2.5 should have just the Betta. 

I am the first to admit when I makes mistakes. This was a learning mistake. 
Am I glad I tried? I guess. Next time I will just believe what I read.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sometimes, it's good to try for yourself instead of blindly trusting. I had an incident where I tried shrimp tankmates in a 2.5. After acclimation, I released, turned off the light, and covered the tank for 20 minutes. When I removed the cover, I found pieces of shrimp scattered about and my female puffing up and still attacking the bigger pieces. At least you're able to return your mistake!


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah lots of people underestimate the amount of waste mystery snails produce, it's very common so don't worry. They aren't really the best option for cleaning up algae and leftover food as the waste they produce kind of negates everything ahah, that and they generally prefer prepared foods over algae. They do better in a 5 gal or larger though, I like them just because they are really cool to watch.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IMO, about the only tank mate that doesn't upset the balance in a 2.5 is an Assassin or Horned Nerite snail. Assassins do appreciate the occasional frozen tidbid but do clean up leftover food. Horned Nerite eat algae. Both are small as +/- 1" and small bioloads. I have two Horned Nerite in my 5.5 planted tanks and no issues with parameters.

If you don't have enough algae you can grow in by placing rocks or pieces of driftwood in a sunny window. You just swap them out when the one in the tank looks clean.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

Mystery snails are cute little buggers and they do make great pets but they do poop a lot. I have 4, 2 big and 2 small ones living with my Betta Kuhli Loaches and Shrimp. Mystery snails do require some care and you must feed them a high calcium diet or their shells erode.


----------

